# ATI R600 will NOT launch this quarter!



## W1zzard (Feb 21, 2007)

I just got off the phone with ATI who informed me that the Editor's Day which was scheduled around March 11 (flights and hotels were already booked) has been postponed to the second quarter of 2007.
The reason is that their R600 Series is not where they want it to be yet, so they decided to move the launch to be able to deliver a competitive product. Also I am hearing that at the Q2 launch we will see more than just GPU related stuff, so I would guess Physics or GPGPU computing.

"To better align our strategy with current market opportunities, we've changed the launch plan for R600. We are going to deliver a competitive configuration to market with an extremely attractive combination of performance, features and pricing, targeting a broader market segment in Q2. With the revised strategy, AMD will be better able to capitalize on the broad appeal of 3D graphics and DirectX 10, being driven in part by the growing popularity of Windows Vista ."

"This was a tough decision to make for us, but a necessary one that will ultimately result in bringing a better product to market."

Looks like CeBIT won't be so interesting at all.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## InfDamarvel (Feb 21, 2007)

wow...they are going to let nvidia completely take the market. If that come out q2 every single one of there cards must blow away NVs cards and be at a reasonable price range. Or this is just stupid.


----------



## C.Ash (Feb 21, 2007)

NO!! God dammit, i only have until April to buy my PC. 

This is JUST like what they did with the last generation. The X2800XTX is embodying the X1800XT.
And now the X2800XTX is not going to be a lot better than the 8800 GTX and ATI will have to triple the shaders on the X2900XTX in order to compete.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Feb 21, 2007)

So not competing is better than trying to compete?

Nvidia blows and ATI is lazy. Meh.


----------



## wickerman (Feb 21, 2007)

Honestly I dont see this as a bad thing really. Not like everyone in the world needs to see ATis answer to G80, with no DX10 games, benchmarks, mature drivers or operating system whats the rush? If it takes a little bit more time for them to launch with decent availability, better features, and tested drivers then why should they be shunned? I for one have always hated the paper launches of the past where a date is set for the launch but we don't see the products online or in stores for a month later. With expectations so high for the R600 and demand about to explode, isn't it a good thing that they would like to do it right?

After all, good things come to those who wait


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 21, 2007)

are we talking early Q2? as in april instead of march?


----------



## Bastieeeh (Feb 21, 2007)

2nd quarter reads 'end of June' - as usual... ;-)


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 21, 2007)

Bastieeeh said:


> 2nd quarter reads 'end of June' - as usual... ;-)



well not necessarily. but im guessing you mean for business reasons they can wait until june without it effecting their bottom line those extra 2 months.


----------



## BXtreme (Feb 21, 2007)

hmm...nice strategy, the Dx10 games will launch at q2 and later, so they plan to release it at the same time. ppl will buy both at same time...i witty idea from amd/ati, not bad


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 21, 2007)

Kind of a good idea I guess.


----------



## Darren (Feb 21, 2007)

wazzledoozle said:


> So not competing is better than trying to compete?
> 
> Nvidia blows and ATI is lazy. Meh.



This is the type of backwards thinking Microsoft have, release products early with bugs. Let ATI take their time and release a stable product, if you think that is lazy you are deluded!


----------



## WarEagleAU (Feb 21, 2007)

<QUOTE>Honestly I dont see this as a bad thing really. Not like everyone in the world needs to see ATis answer to G80, with no DX10 games, benchmarks, mature drivers or operating system whats the rush? If it takes a little bit more time for them to launch with decent availability, better features, and tested drivers then why should they be shunned? I for one have always hated the paper launches of the past where a date is set for the launch but we don't see the products online or in stores for a month later. With expectations so high for the R600 and demand about to explode, isn't it a good thing that they would like to do it right?

After all, good things come to those who wait </QUOTE>


 Honestly, I agree with you. Everyone needs to calm down and quit griping. I would rather wait for MATURE hardware with the software and driver support for it. Also, if games arent available right now, its pretty much just a pitching and moaning show anyways. Honestly folks, this is a good thing. Especially since they mentioned price in this release.


----------



## BXtreme (Feb 21, 2007)

WarEagleAU said:


> <QUOTE>Honestly I dont see this as a bad thing really. Not like everyone in the world needs to see ATis answer to G80, with no DX10 games, benchmarks, mature drivers or operating system whats the rush? If it takes a little bit more time for them to launch with decent availability, better features, and tested drivers then why should they be shunned? I for one have always hated the paper launches of the past where a date is set for the launch but we don't see the products online or in stores for a month later. With expectations so high for the R600 and demand about to explode, isn't it a good thing that they would like to do it right?
> 
> After all, good things come to those who wait </QUOTE>
> 
> ...



well said


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 21, 2007)

WOW for a card that was supposed to get launched in 2006.....


----------



## Bull Dog (Feb 21, 2007)

Well............*bleep*.  I was hoping for a March 30th something launch.  All I can say is that thing better work **FLAWLESSLY** when it launches.


----------



## NympH (Feb 21, 2007)

Noooo!!! GIVE ME MY CARD DAAMIT!!!


----------



## Protius (Feb 21, 2007)

this is stupid...


----------



## shoman24v (Feb 21, 2007)

Look at nVidia and the 8800, DX10 is having issues.  If AMD wants to take the time to make their product better then let them, unless you guys like buying shit that doesn't work out of the box  coughcough8800coughcough.

It's just a video card, the world won't end.


----------



## L|NK|N (Feb 21, 2007)

DaAMiT.


----------



## L|NK|N (Feb 21, 2007)

W1zzard said:


> Looks like CeBIT won't be so interesting at all.



Well still atleast have the girls right?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Feb 21, 2007)

shoman24v said:


> Look at nVidia and the 8800, DX10 is having issues.  If AMD wants to take the time to make their product better then let them, unless you guys like buying shit that doesn't work out of the box  coughcough8800coughcough.
> 
> It's just a video card, the world won't end.



 Exactly. As I said before, I would rather have a working series of cards with software support (drivers and games) than just the next big thing.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 21, 2007)

well a few more months doesnt hurt anybody except the stockholders might get pissed a little with less than expected earnings. it is frustrating for us gamers tho who have been waiting and waiting and waiting and waiting and waiting and waiting and waiting and waiting and waiting and waiting and waiting and waiting and waiting...


----------



## BXtreme (Feb 21, 2007)

This topic means two things -
1. Vista + XP Dual Boot (Nice to have one now , XP for games and Vista for everyday use)
2. A Dx9 Graphics card that'll hold up until the drivers get Super perfect, and more Dx10 cards are released


----------



## XooM (Feb 21, 2007)

cool, a hardlaunch of their entire product line (budget all the way up to top end) instead of paper launch of the top end. Kickass.


----------



## Benpi (Feb 21, 2007)

WTF! I built a god damn new computer around the fact that the R600 was coming out next month!!!!!! FU** YOU ATI!  GIMME AN 8800 ; ;


----------



## Namslas90 (Feb 21, 2007)

I knew this was gonna happen back in january.  Just been waiting for the official release.
The real reason is that there are not enough ATI chipset mobo's on the market, that will make the R600 series realy "shine".  Mobo's makers didn't move fast enough for ATI/AMD, even though they had the specs they needed, they didn't see the market potential.  Now that the reality has sunk in they are all scrambling to get the mobo's out.  Look for Crossfire boards with an extra slot for physics cards in the new designs.


----------



## Murasame (Feb 21, 2007)

This gives us all some extra time to save up even more cash for the R600. I may be able to get a XT now. Plus it looks as though they want cards in all stores, fully working drives for all platforms, and R600 chipset motherboards all ready and in stock for the launch. Which is a really good thing to hear.


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Feb 21, 2007)

can i just say that it rocks that w1zz just told us right after getting off the phone with ATI. breaking news for sure. 

and on the news:
that sucks. we need competition for pricing, although nvidia is faux competing with themselves by introducing the 320 variant of the gts, but when crysis hits in june, the R600 better be out. If i was at all in a position of power with daamit, i would be on the phone non stop with crysis leaders to get them to bundle crysis with the R600. that'd be ill, and it would make people buy em together (like the 9800xt(?) w/ HL2). With both releases probably in June, it would be the most logical move, and hopefully drive away some of nVidias burst market share that they already have, and help equilibrate the competition. wait, this is my idea. as of here, ABOVE PARAGRAPH is  ^(R)  (that means trademarked, superscript that R in brackets). but seriously, anything else would be dumb.

damn delays


----------



## WarEagleAU (Feb 21, 2007)

Good idea Mustang Man.


----------



## Seany1212 (Feb 21, 2007)

I dont see what everyone is complaining about, maybe by then nVidia will have there drivers right, just in time to see the enhanced R600 blow it out of the water, i bet ATI/AMD did this after they heard of the ''secret shaders'' on the G80, means they will be able to pwn nVidia when they bring this to market. Plus drivers should be perfect too


----------



## hv43082 (Feb 21, 2007)

Christ...more wait...and they better have more than 1 yr warranty on this new card.  There goes my day...sigh!!!  Out of depression I am going to buy some kick ass Patriot Ram to replace the OCZ POS RAM.


----------



## C.Ash (Feb 21, 2007)

Benpi said:


> WTF! I built a god damn new computer around the fact that the R600 was coming out next month!!!!!! FU** YOU ATI!  GIMME AN 8800 ; ;



I know EXACTLY what u mean.

Fuck ATI, this is too much.


----------



## SK-1 (Feb 21, 2007)

With this added delay,...the only way I can see it as being a positive is IF the price points are VERY VERY good.I also think the availability of DX10 games will increase their sales.
I really wonder if this strategy is good.


----------



## magibeg (Feb 21, 2007)

This isn't so bad.... i was going to wait for the E6320's and the price drops anyway before i got my new computer and thats not happening until Q2. Also puts it that much closer to amd's new processor release so i may get to see if amd's chip is worthwhile before committing myself to anything.


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 22, 2007)

shoman24v said:


> Look at nVidia and the 8800, DX10 is having issues.  If AMD wants to take the time to make their product better then let them, unless you guys like buying shit that doesn't work out of the box  coughcough8800coughcough.
> 
> It's just a video card, the world won't end.



No... Nvidia's 8800 can't even run DX10 properly without choking. The trailer was shot in a low res without AA or AF.


----------



## Scavar (Feb 22, 2007)

I still havent see any information on teh trailer being low res with no AA or AF, but I havent looked.

On this, I can see it as both good and bad. By the time the R600 is out, nVidia will have their drivers, and most of the rest of their line up out. People are impatient, or have more money then they know what to do with at a certain point in time, myself as an example two months ago.

At the sametime, other then the few games, company of heroes, have DX10 patches, the DX10 games will just start coming out. Not to mention giving them more time to get things rolling on making it right and killing nVidia. Remember though don't get your hopes too high. This might as welll just be because they themselves are having problems. Maybe the R600 doesn't compete at all. Maybe it doesn't work, maybe it draws to much power gets overheated and blows up.


You have to take it in with the good and the bad. Personally, I would rather they release SOMETHING, in Q1.


----------



## Athy (Feb 22, 2007)

Namslas90 said:


> I knew this was gonna happen back in january.  Just been waiting for the official release.
> The real reason is that there are not enough ATI chipset mobo's on the market, that will make the R600 series realy "shine".  Mobo's makers didn't move fast enough for ATI/AMD, even though they had the specs they needed, they didn't see the market potential.  Now that the reality has sunk in they are all scrambling to get the mobo's out.  Look for Crossfire boards with an extra slot for physics cards in the new designs.



Hi i'm new here at TPU, but I was wondering, those mobo's based on the new R600 chipset (who aren't on the market yet I guess...?) are they really needed to get the R600 Videocard running in full glory? Or is a "normal" mobo with some PCI-e x16 slots and the X975/Ich7r chipset going to be enough to get the full potential out of the R600?


----------



## Zubasa (Feb 22, 2007)

Athy said:


> Hi i'm new here at TPU, but I was wondering, those mobo's based on the new R600 chipset (who aren't on the market yet I guess...?) are they really needed to get the R600 Videocard running in full glory? Or is a "normal" mobo with some PCI-e x16 slots and the X975/Ich7r chipset going to be enough to get the full potential out of the R600?


The new mobo they want is one that can bring out the full potential of R600 crossfire.


----------



## Greek (Feb 22, 2007)

actually as much as i want the card to come out asap, i think its allrite for that card cuming out then, reason 1, give ppl more time to save up, and 2 should be the worlds best card, well only because they are putting some much work into this so hopefully something good should come out of this.


----------



## AshenSugar (Feb 25, 2007)

yall, this is a good thing, unlike nvidia ati/amd are not rushing a  card to market just to boost sales, they are making sure that the cards that come out will be more mature and less buggy, this is a good thing, its like back in the day when nvidia acctualy spent the time to make sure the tnt didnt suck, or the gf1 didnt suck.

nvidia rushed out the FX line and look where that lead?

nvidia rushed out the 8800/g80 and look what we have, over 6months and still no truely good drivers, to me this is sad when they put out beta hardware and beta drivers that are ment for a beta os(vista even now is really beta quility)  and people lap it up because its "dx10 rated"  i would hate to think what those people will do if it turns out that like the fx line the g80 cant do dx10 properly/well.


ati/amd have gotten alot of complaints about that new cooler everybodys seen pix of, this may very well be part of the reasiont he cards been delayed, to give them time to come up with something diffrent that dosnt looks so massive/oversized.

we wont see new versions of the chips by then it takes many months to draw those pretty pix on those shiny wafers, as such anything we see in q2 will be stuff thats already being made now, just diffrent packeging/cooling possably.

i will take a MATURE and READY product with DECENT/GOOD/GREAT drivers later over a beta product with beta drivers any day.


----------



## pumbertot (Mar 2, 2007)

lol @ the fanboys, its obvious who you are. personally ive gone ATI to Nvidia to ATI to Nvidia, I always go with the best card available at the time. The only way cards will consistantly improve is by this tug-of-war that goes on between the 2 companies. If R600 is the best card on its release, I will buy it for sure. But fanboys STFU G80 is a great card, if you cant admit that then you truelly are sad. Who cares about Vista FFS. Its faster than my X1950XT crossfire was.

my 10c worth:  

The Negative view of R600

1. We dont yet know how good, or bad, R600 is so nobody knows if its going to blow the G80 away yet. Also the 75W higher power consumption doesnt make good reading. The drivers might blow on launch. 

2. We also dont know what Nvidia has up its sleave, G90 could well be on the market at that time but if not certainly a good chance of G80 GX2 card which I think would blow R600 away.


The positive view of R600

1. G80 runs like crap as it cant support Vista well, afterall Vista is the latest OS so Nvidia suck. Therefore by waiting ATI are much better because at least there product will be fully compatible.

2. Although nobody likes to wait, it could be a good thing as R600 will blow G80 away, Nvidia wont have another offering to compete with it and the prices will be much more competitive.

Take your pic, personally im waiting untill the release to make comment on which is better. And tbh it should be MUCH better if its released to the market 8 months after G80.


----------



## y eye (Mar 2, 2007)

*..stroked v. to pass the hand gently along the surface of..*

.
stroke n. an act or spell of stroking
.
 You have been stroked Mr. W1z.
 It seems like more of the same smoke and mirrors..."R600 Fiasco".
.y


----------



## Namslas90 (Mar 2, 2007)

y eye said:


> .
> stroke n. an act or spell of stroking
> .
> You have been stroked Mr. W1z.
> ...



Yeah, like we believe you y eye!!


----------

